# EXORI TROUT PROJECT - Ruten ab sofort dauerhaft reduziert!!



## FISHERS PARADISE (26. März 2010)

*FISHERS PARADISE reduziert die Preise für EXORI TROUT PROJECT RUTEN ab sofort!*





*EXORI X-Project 1   2.0
Ab sofort zum Preis ab nur 54,99 EURO!*




*EXORI X-Project 2   2.0*
*Ab sofort zum Preis ab nur 62,99 EURO!*



*
EXORI X-Project 3   2.0*
*Ab sofort zum Preis ab nur 62,99 EURO!





Zu den Produkten: Klick auf das Bild!
Kein Sonderverkauf! Dauerhafter Tiefpreis !

*


----------

